# Trail Hornisgrinde Sasbachwalden



## Gp1 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hey,
hab im Internet ein bisschen was gefunden zu nem angeblichen "Megatrail" von der Hornisgrinde runter. Soll 12km lang sein, oben verblockt und unten flowig. Würde ich am We gerne mal probieren. Leider sind bei allen Erwähnungen die GPS-Daten nicht mehr verfügbar. Hat die vielleicht noch jemand? 

Danke!


----------



## Zep2008 (6. Dezember 2013)

mit den Tourenski  oder liegt bei euch auf über1100m kein Schnee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Dezember 2013)

http://www.skizirkus-unterstmatt.de/service/webcam.html


----------



## Gp1 (6. Dezember 2013)

Schnee ist doch kein Problem, war am Montag noch aufm Mooskopf und die Bedingungen waren optimal


----------



## Eike. (6. Dezember 2013)

Lass das bitte am Wochenende sein. Oben die Hornisgrinde und unten der Wanderweg sind zum einen explizit verboten (Naturschutzgebiet und Beschilderung) und zum anderen extrem beliebt bei Fußgängern. Unter der Woche, Abends mag das noch angehen, aber am Wochenende ist Stress vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Gp1 (6. Dezember 2013)

Okay, verstehe. Dann schau ich mir Sonntag die Boarderline an. 

Hat evtl. trotzdem einer mal die GPS-Daten? Könnt sie mir auch erst Montag schicken


----------



## shield (6. Dezember 2013)

schönes thema - da ich mich auch mal weiter in den schwarzwald vorwagen wollte.

ich weiss weder wo sich genau die hornisgrinde oder die boarderline befindet (aber google sei dank und ich finde es...)


allerdings will ich aufgrund der BW-Diskussionen gegenüber wanderern rücksicht nehmen und wenn überhaupt das ganze unter der woche ausprobieren.

sollte man es denn überhaupt im winter versuchen oder lohnt es mehr im frühjahr?


----------



## Eike. (6. Dezember 2013)

Der interessantere Teil (meiner Meinung nach) ist der obere und der ist jetzt unter 30-50cm Schnee, Tendenz steigend. Also entweder unfahrbar oder langweilig platt gebügelt.


----------



## shield (6. Dezember 2013)

dann warte ich einfach nur auf den frühling und tob mich solange im raum karlsruhe aus.


was ist denn die boarderline?


----------



## Gp1 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ziehe ab dem 1.4 nach Karlsruhe, da scheint Gruppenmäßig mehr los zu sein, da freue ich mich schon drauf. 
Im Offenburger Raum hab ich mittlerweile die meisten Trails gefunden und es kommt Routine rein  

Letztens war ich mitm Kollegen auch mal in den Vogesen(Tour1 http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ur-mit-top-trails-rund-um-andlau.812557.2.htm ), des war super geil! 

Kann 2014, mit neuem Bike und etlichen geplanten Wochenendtouren, sowie dem Megavalanche ehe schon nicht abwarten


----------



## Eike. (6. Dezember 2013)

Die Borderline ist der angelegte Trail vom Rosskopf nach Freiburg. Ich war dieses Jahr zum ersten mal da und fand ihn echt cool. Hier unter der stromleitung was ähnliches hinzukriegen wäre genial, auch wenn wir nicht so viele höhenmeter haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot.2901 (12. Dezember 2013)

Gp1 schrieb:


> ........Letztens war ich mitm Kollegen auch mal in den Vogesen(Tour1 http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ur-mit-top-trails-rund-um-andlau.812557.2.htm ), des war super geil! ......



Die bin ich im Sommer auch gefahrenWar leider ziemlich nass.Und 3KM vorm Ziel hat es mich noch ordentlich zerlegt
Tour 2 zum Odilienberg bin ich 2x gefahren.Kurz aber mehr Trailanteil.
Gleich nach 200 Metern,auf Trails,steil bergaufUnd die Trails an der alten Keltenmauer entlang sind echt geil.


----------



## h4wk (12. Dezember 2013)

Die Vogesen sind einfach eine andere Welt, mit dem Schwarzwald in aller Regel nicht zu vergleichen...  

Odilenberg ist ne geniale Ecke, da war ich dieses Jahr auch 2x  Der perfekte Trail - Odilienberg

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Gp1 (12. Dezember 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Der perfekte Trail - Odilienberg
> 
> Grüße
> Dennis



Sieht gut aus, da würden wir uns nächstes Jahr mal anschließen. Hast du Gps-Daten dazu?


----------



## h4wk (12. Dezember 2013)

Zum Mitfahren gehts hier lang: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=930


----------



## arise (12. Dezember 2013)

die perfekten trails am odilien befinden sich an der west und nordflanke.....! Ebenso in der nähe des hungerplatzes und der ruine birkenfels....;-)


----------



## Mountaincycle (7. Oktober 2015)

da will ich hin  ...
eben erst entdeckt- älterer beitrag- aber die wege wirds wohl noch geben !!!  wer geht ? NIMM  MICH  MIT  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

